# Anyone from Honolulu EMS?



## BeachMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an interview with them next month.

I was wondering if anyone could provide any tips or insight into their process?


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

Got a job offer.

Byebye for now Mainland.


----------



## hibiti87 (Sep 7, 2012)

congrats, medic or emt?


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 7, 2012)

MICT/medic

Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2012)

Tell us alittle about the process and service, I always see the job opening and had wondered.


----------



## meick77 (Feb 1, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Got a job offer.
> 
> Byebye for now Mainland.



Hi beach medic my wife is from hawaii, Im considering the move. I am a Medic now in SoCal. Is there anyway I could e-mail you and ask you some questions? I would really apreciate it!


----------



## meick77 (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 23, 2013)

hey don't mean to hijack, but i was just informed by catching up with a friend that through them i might have an opportunity with AMR Hawaii. does anyone know details about AMR life out there? pay vs cost of living?  thanks


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't know what life is like with AMR out there because I don't work for them.

What I do know is that they are present on all the Islands.

They have the 911 contract for Maui and Kauai counties. However, these counties are very tough to get into. Hear it's a great gig and people don't leave their positions very often.

Oahu or the Big Island is where you can probably get in, but you wouldn't be doing 911 very often/if at all. Oahu is handled by Honolulu EMS and BI is handled by the FD. I hear that if you put some years in on Oahu you have a shot at picking up some shifts at the other more desirable AMR locations.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 23, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Don't know what life is like with AMR out there because I don't work for them.
> 
> What I do know is that they are present on all the Islands.
> 
> ...



yeah i did a little research last night and saw Honolulu ems. that looks like a sweet gig. so are you saying AMR on oahu and BI is IFT? so i'd primarily be like a cct medic?


----------



## BeachMedic (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jan 20, 2015)

hey @BeachMedic are you still with honolulu? how's the reciprocity coming from CA? I've been almost like a traveling rn with medic jobs trying to find a perfect fit. I think 2015 is the year i go big. I still wanna relocate to Hawaii.


----------



## Mike f (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey everyone I was hoping to get some advice here.  
I am an emt working in nyc for the FDNY for 3 years  and just finished medic school 
I am taking my national paramedic exam next month. In the future my dream is to work ems on Oahu and was just wondering how you find out when Honolulu is hiring and what the process is like.  Is it competitive ? Is there a formal face to face interview? Background? Any advice anyone can provide would be awesome
Thanks Mike


----------



## kev54 (May 14, 2015)

I live in Honolulu and did my ride time with City and County EMS through reciprocity as a EMT-B and I now work in a ER while finishing school here. Check Honolulu City Jobs page and sign up for alerts is your best bet. Openings stay open for about 5 days since most applications are filled from within for Paramedics and EMT's are usually recent graduates from KCC.. Getting hired by AMR here is really tough most City and County EMS folks also work for AMR as well partly because of cost of living. Reciprocity is possible with the state but the actual process is through Kapiolani Community College. Look up Kapiolani Community College EMS and find the EMS program director and email him about reciprocity. That is your best bet. Most of the medics here get there AAS through Kapiolani and our total hours for Paramedic also called MICT here and EMT are much higher than the mainland so you might have to redo medic school. That is a question for Kapiolani Community College who answers most of the questions that would normally go to the state EMS office. Some mainland medics just repeat EMT school and Paramedic school since City and County EMS tends to prefer to hire from Kapiolani Community College. If you do reciprocity it can be hard to get hired since you did not go to Kapiolani Community College or KCC as it's known but it's certainly possible and some just repeat EMT and Paramedic school so it might be case by case others can probably answer that. Hopefully that helps other who are curious about EMS on Oahu.


----------



## FoleyArtist (May 14, 2015)

kev54 said:


> I live in Honolulu and did my ride time with City and County EMS through reciprocity as a EMT-B and I now work in a ER while finishing school here. Check Honolulu City Jobs page and sign up for alerts is your best bet. Openings stay open for about 5 days since most applications are filled from within for Paramedics and EMT's are usually recent graduates from KCC.. Getting hired by AMR here is really tough most City and County EMS folks also work for AMR as well partly because of cost of living. Reciprocity is possible with the state but the actual process is through Kapiolani Community College. Look up Kapiolani Community College EMS and find the EMS program director and email him about reciprocity. That is your best bet. Most of the medics here get there AAS through Kapiolani and our total hours for Paramedic also called MICT here and EMT are much higher than the mainland so you might have to redo medic school. That is a question for Kapiolani Community College who answers most of the questions that would normally go to the state EMS office. Some mainland medics just repeat EMT school and Paramedic school since City and County EMS tends to prefer to hire from Kapiolani Community College. If you do reciprocity it can be hard to get hired since you did not go to Kapiolani Community College or KCC as it's known but it's certainly possible and some just repeat EMT and Paramedic school so it might be case by case others can probably answer that. Hopefully that helps other who are curious about EMS on Oahu.



medic school all over again, and most employees are dual employed? so you can't make a decent living solely at Honolulu ems? ie. OT or something?


----------



## kev54 (May 14, 2015)

Some do medic school all over again. Some people do reciprocity. I would try for reciprocity before doing medic school over again if I were in that boat. Emailing the KCC EMS director is your best bet. Cost of living is expensive here and most medics start at around 50 thousand a year.  Some but not all work for AMR on a per diem or part time basis usually for extra cash but if you work full time for AMR and only AMR you'll make a similar salary to Honolulu EMS but some do work for both. For those that are married they usually have a spouse that works which helps a lot. It's possible to live on just the EMS salary if your single but it will be a frugal life since cost of living is super expensive here. OT is available but less so than before. Honolulu EMS switched to 12 hour shifts to reduce forced overtime which has been successful so there is some overtime but not as much as before but it is available.


----------

